# IT professional migrating to Australia Agents or Self apply??



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Good to see a forum for migration related queries.

Well I am a IT professional currently at an Onsite location UK.I work in Pune and wanted to migrate to Australia with my wife.

Really appreciate your suggestions on how to go ahead for Australia PR.I have checked some websites and I qualify through the assessment.

I shall go via an Agent or do it by myself.If agent then who would be the best agent in India?

Thanks and Appreciate your suggestions


----------



## joehtut (Aug 22, 2010)

kaaran said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Good to see a forum for migration related queries.
> 
> ...


For my case, I just applied online and got ve176 in 3 months. Of course, it took me 1 years plus for preparation because of a lot of rule changes during past 1 year.

Preparation is pretty simple with a lot of reading in DIAC website for the requirements, get ACS(Australia Computer Society) assessment, IELTS and other evidence documents to proof your age, education, working experience, relationship to your wife etc.

I advise don't waste your money and keep it for your air fare to lane:.

HTH.

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

*AGENTS or APPLY by myself for AUSTRALIA PR ( 175)*



joehtut said:


> For my case, I just applied online and got ve176 in 3 months. Of course, it took me 1 years plus for preparation because of a lot of rule changes during past 1 year.
> 
> Preparation is pretty simple with a lot of reading in DIAC website for the requirements, get ACS(Australia Computer Society) assessment, IELTS and other evidence documents to proof your age, education, working experience, relationship to your wife etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe for the suggestion.I wanted to apply for 175 i.e PR which takes almost 12-18 months as per the Australia Immigiration sites.Now here is the confusion in my mind regarding following things

1) Whether to go for Agent ?If yes whether it should be Indian or Australia or from UK?
2) If it is Indian which one is the best similarly for Australia /UK ?Somehow I can trust the Australian agents since they have MARA registration numbers but I dont know about Indian agents?
3) If I go self how I do I start the process?
There are 2 things which is quite confusing for me ?

a)Do you need to provide the reference of each and every project you worked during your IT career ?Since my company wont provide such a kind of reference letter on project basis ?What is the best option
b) Police verification is required in all the countries you stayed in ?Since I have been to UK (ICT Tier2),Mexico(Business Visa)

Suggestions are really welcome..

Thanks


----------



## joehtut (Aug 22, 2010)

kaaran said:


> Thanks Joe for the suggestion.I wanted to apply for 175 i.e PR which takes almost 12-18 months as per the Australia Immigiration sites.Now here is the confusion in my mind regarding following things
> 
> 1) Whether to go for Agent ?If yes whether it should be Indian or Australia or from UK?
> 2) If it is Indian which one is the best similarly for Australia /UK ?Somehow I can trust the Australian agents since they have MARA registration numbers but I dont know about Indian agents?
> ...


I can't really comment on Agent since I never engage one. From my point of view, they only help you check whether you are eligible to apply and sort out the required documents. You are still the one who is getting all the required document and tests. So they are just a guide. Of course, they are more familiar with immigration policy but they do not hold any insight information and all information at just a click away @ Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

You can find all the requirements there and with regard to Police Certificate, you have to produce for any country you live for more than 1 year.

You can also use the search function in this forum and a lot of people had asked the same questions and being answered.

It is a long journey and you need to have perseverance to succeed.

Cheers!


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

kaaran said:


> a)Do you need to provide the reference of each and every project you worked during your IT career ?Since my company wont provide such a kind of reference letter on project basis ?What is the best option


You donot have to provide ref. for every project if you worked for same co.You just need to provide a detailed experience letter stating ur duties/responsibilities during handling those projects.Keep in mind that these responsibilities shud match the responsibilities Aus immi. stated for the job category you are applying for otherwise they will ask for more specific details.So its better if you google what specific skills they are actually looking for and amend ur responsibilities accordingly.

Rayh.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

I have engaged an agent. There are MARA registered agents in india and you can use them. My advise is speak to at least three agents compare information they provide with the research you have done like reading up on this forum and then take a decision.


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

*Agents Contact details*



Pradiprn said:


> I have engaged an agent. There are MARA registered agents in india and you can use them. My advise is speak to at least three agents compare information they provide with the research you have done like reading up on this forum and then take a decision.


Thanks Senior Expats for the Info..

Pradiprn -- Can you please let me know your agents contact details...It would be of great help me to start the process.

Thanks


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

Can you please share the agent details?


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

kaaran said:


> Thanks Senior Expats for the Info..
> 
> Pradiprn -- Can you please let me know your agents contact details...It would be of great help me to start the process.
> 
> Thanks


have sent you the name in a Private Message.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Kaaran,

Pls go through my earlier posts.

I strongly advice people not to go for Migration agent services, specially if you from INDIA, i would say never.

Get yourself time to research and do it yourslef. you can find hundreds of people here been victims of migration agents. and dont think that MARA registered agents work for DIAC, they are normal agents who are registered.

So i would strongly advice you not to engage with an agent.

All the Best

Oz Migration




kaaran said:


> Can you please share the agent details?


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

*Confused between Agent or Self ?*



ozmigration said:


> Kaaran,
> 
> Pls go through my earlier posts.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you...but thats my dilemma I dont trust Indian Agents some of them who doesnt have any knowledge just guiding us.but somehow I have heard Australia Govt keeps changing the regulations of the Visa and in that case Agents keep us updated..

Now here is my confusion,I have gone through the content of the site and based on my experience it sounds correct to me.But no where on the website is mentioned regarding the correct procedure likewise steps ...
I might have missed out as well...

Regarding my exp its total 6 yrs Java/J2EE + Integration Exp with banking and manufacturing clients..

I need guidance in terms throughout the process thats the reason I am looking for agents.

I talked to several agents in UK and Australia as well India and comparatively Indian Agents sounds fuzzy about there knowledge.

Still looking for the final call I might do it by myself as well...But thats the kinda of dilemma I am trying to resolve.

Thanks and any shimmer of light is highly appreciated.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

I am sure you already know by now that first thing you need is *ACS assessment*.

The skillset you apply for in ACS, make sure your total experience remains in that skillset. Like you said JAVA +intergration, so you have to define your role and duties that your entire experience is JAVA, thats going to be advantage for you while ACS assessment.

Your first proirty should be ACS positive assessment, dont think of Visa category at this moment, thats going to be seconday. once you have go ahead from ACS, then looking at current status you can think of 175/176. 

half of the assessed people are of IT in the forum, so thats not be so hard for you to get information.

I am sure you know about documents, ref letters etc to be gathered for ACS filing.

Oz Migration.





kaaran said:


> I totally agree with you...but thats my dilemma I dont trust Indian Agents some of them who doesnt have any knowledge just guiding us.but somehow I have heard Australia Govt keeps changing the regulations of the Visa and in that case Agents keep us updated..
> 
> Now here is my confusion,I have gone through the content of the site and based on my experience it sounds correct to me.But no where on the website is mentioned regarding the correct procedure likewise steps ...
> I might have missed out as well...
> ...


----------



## lucky_13 (Jul 28, 2011)

*I think we are on same boat*

HI,

I am also checking with local agents in Chandigarh and i am also from IT, so far in last 25 days of journey after having an idea of trying for PR i have found few things 

1.) Consultant charges are from 70k to 100k Rupees.
2.) Assessment can be done yourself and it is not difficult by doing self.

i think we can discuss more about in detail and be in touch.

Thanks,
Lucky


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

*Thanks Lucky*



lucky_13 said:


> HI,
> 
> I am also checking with local agents in Chandigarh and i am also from IT, so far in last 25 days of journey after having an idea of trying for PR i have found few things
> 
> ...


Thanks Lucky 

I think whatever information I have gathered from this forum I can share it with you as well as we can run together to achieve our GOALS...

I am currently in UK and will be travelling back on 12th Aug..So lets get in touch over the mails...and start the process ASAP...

my email id - [sent on private message

I think as well as lot of the people in this forum think that going with the AGENT is waste of time and money so rather invest our brains and lets do it ...


----------



## lucky_13 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Yep i agree we need to share and communicate*



kaaran said:


> Thanks Lucky
> 
> I think whatever information I have gathered from this forum I can share it with you as well as we can run together to achieve our GOALS...
> 
> ...


Hi Kaaran, 

I agree that we need to burn brain fuel on this and we can do this by support of this forum and dedicating our time.

I am bit new to this forum, as you mentioned you have sent me your mail i, not able to find any private message, where we can check private message.


Thanks,
Lucky


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

somehow I was not able to send Private message...here you go with my email Id - [email protected]...

you can add me to gtalk n we can discuss the plan together of filling the ACS..


----------



## lucky_13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Kaaran,

Just added you in gtalk list.

Thanks & Regards,
Manish


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi OZmigration

I have a bit of confusion in preparing the Reference letter .Need senior expats help in preparing the letter .I know the letter needs to be on the letter head of the company or it should be statutory attested by the solicitor with the business card of the senior Employee...But here is the case for my confusion...

I have worked with this organization for almost 6+ years now.I have worked with different clients ..
Now my work involved Development and Design for the first client (XYZ) in India and coordination at Onsite for almost 3+ years..Then I moved to different client (PQR) and worked for a Unix migration project for almost 1 + year.
After that I moved to Onsite location for a different client (ABC) for Core Java project involving development/design following AGILE methodology. It was almost for 1+ year ...
Then I moved to an Integration project for client (EFG)which was purely designing Interface specs and coordinating with Business..which was for approx 10 months.

Now here is my confusion.I can ask for reference letter from my client ABC who sits in US but I am not sure whether he will be able to provide it on the Letterhead of the company or will it be possible for him to put down the in front of solicitor.
Similarly for my client ABC...
1)	Shall I ask for the reference letter from both these clients and can anybody share the jobs and responsibilities which I can share with him in case if he is not able to provide on the Office letter head.
How to get the organization structure as well ?
OR 
1) Shall I get the reference letter from my Senior Manager who is really good friend of mine and he knows what I have done throughout my career in Infosys..
2) How many such reference letters are required?
3) Whether appreciation mails from clients from their official ids works out since I can ask them to send me recommendation mails on my mail if I don’t ask for Reference letters?
The only thing bothering me right now is the Reference letter stuff..which is inclining me to talk to Agents and hire them else I am pretty confident to take this on my own..Please guide me accordingly..
Thanks and Really appreciate your quick reply.


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Jaffar 

Thanks a lot for your message..Can you share your experience with these Consultants..As well as can you share the fees structure in a private message to me...

When did you apply for ACS ?


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

kaaran said:


> Hi Jaffar
> 
> Thanks a lot for your message..Can you share your experience with these Consultants..As well as can you share the fees structure in a private message to me...
> 
> When did you apply for ACS ?


Hey Karan,

Same with me, i am unable to PM or use CP.

They were good and i have paid AED 10K as their consultancy fees. Most of the interaction is through email.

My time lines is as follows:

ACS (Analyst Programmer): 24 Sep 2010
VIC SS Applied: Nov 2010
VIC SS Received: 30 Mar 2011
e176:29 June 2011
IELTS 7 July 2011 - 7 Band
UAE PCC: 14 July 2011
India PCC: Applied 17 July, Received 19 July
CO: 21 July 2011
Meds Final 27 July, Wife - 02 Aug
VISA Grant: 03 Aug 2011

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## shahim (Jan 6, 2011)

I think its better to go with an Agent as he can guide us better


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Pradiprn said:


> I have engaged an agent. There are MARA registered agents in india and you can use them. My advise is speak to at least three agents compare information they provide with the research you have done like reading up on this forum and then take a decision.


Can you please share the agent details?


----------

